# Planting Staurogyne Repens ?



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

Just wondering I have just planted Staurogyne Repens and am wondering I read that when planting you should cut off any upright shoots to keep the plant growing across the ground? would this mean cut off the top of the plant? not really sure what they meant by that.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you top the stems once rooted, it tends to grow more horizontally along the substrate.  If you don't top it it grows vertically but very slowly.

Hopefully that helps !

Stuart


----------



## marko (Jun 11, 2010)

*Plants*

Ya thanks that's what I was wondering guess it's best to wait till roots kick in.


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Marko, if you don't mind me asking where did you buy it?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

i think you can pick them up here:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-plants-classifieds-26/fs-staurogyne-repens-14837/


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

how tall have you experienced them to grow? I haven't trimmed mine for about 10 months and some are over 8" just starting to trim them and getting the compact look

(they're the original ones i got from you crsfan, from 10 pieces i have over 200+ now)


----------

